# What is this part!?



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

Both electric doors no longer work in my 2009 POS.

I know I need to replace the wiring harness...

What's this part right here that's broken? Model number? 









Supposed to look like this...










Please help a lady out... I need these doors fixed!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Is door lock on?*

Make sure that the door lockout is not on. It's in the roof console on the right of the right sliding door button. If it's on, both sliders will not open with the power buttons. You probably have already checked there, but just in case.......


----------



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the problem is the wiring.... But I know this part is a problem too


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hatemyvan said:


> Both electric doors no longer work in my 2009 POS.
> 
> I know I need to replace the wiring harness...



how do you KNOW you need to replace the wiring harness ? Flood car ? Fire ?


----------



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

Because it's ripped in half....?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hatemyvan said:


> Because it's ripped in half....?


well why did you do that ?


----------



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

redzone98 said:


> well why did you do that ?


i didnt do it, it just happened


----------

